# St Helen Michigan atv / utv jamboree



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

A great Jamboree over all. A few problems with the starting line on the mud pit as it did not hold up to the take offs. They made repairs and the runs continued. The Pulls were great as well. Everyone seemed to have a good time from seniors down to the little ones no matter what event they did! Great times, Great people!

Mud Bog Side By Side Class
1st Me in the Mud Bus
2nd Tim Lambert (I think) in a Yamaha 660 Rhino
3rd My Wife Donna in her 700 XP

Pull Side By Side Class
1st Me in the Mud Bus
2nd Another Rhino (sorry, I did not get the name)
3rd Donna in her 700 XP

Well now on to Lakeside's Jamboree next Saturday! Should be a great time again.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## mike parish (Feb 4, 2009)

*wish i was there*

Man i wish i was there,i was gonna go but my brother from alaska came to visit.where are you from?im up by frederic. Me and a couple of guys from the area go up and ride on the bay mills indian reservation,they do not have any wetland laws.A couple of the guys ride with are indian conservation.Give me a shout if you wanna take your rides up north and sink them.


----------

